
In Picasso’s Blue Period, Scanners Find Secrets He Painted Over - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/20/science/picasso-blue-period-scans.html
======
anigbrowl
Protip: canvases are relatively expensive, so practically all artists recycle
their own and others artists' canvases. Painting over someone else's image is
also a way to get free inspiration when you're not sure what you want to
paint. Newspapers love running this story because there are almost as many
hidden paintings as there are famous paintings.

